# 10 lb pomp



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Sent from Gary H.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

She's huge ..but i gotta see her on the scales....Minimum 8lbs...WOW....


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I agree, it's big, but No way it's 10lbs, and if it is, then it's a permit. Nice fish tho.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

It was confirmed to be a permit!!!!!


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

A friend of mine sent me this from a Facebook post. He caught the fish in Daytona Beach. I told him the record was 8lb 3oz. Thought I’d share it anyway


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

*10 lb pomp vs permit*

Sorry guys but the more I compare I think this guy really did catch a monster pomp!


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

*Pomp vs Permit*

Compare the pics


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

This is a good one. I'm kinda stumped. In the compare pics the one on the right is a permit, right? It hard to see the left pic real good with the angle it's held.

I checked this site and still can't decide: https://fishingbooker.com/blog/permit-vs-pompano/

pompano king where are you?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

whatever it is and weighs,,,,it's still a nice size. bet the fight was great


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Permit all day long.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

I’ve caught both but am no expert. Seeing the site and the other photo comparison posted here I think it’s a pompano based on the face shape being its eyes and nose looking closer to the pompano. That must’ve been a fun catch.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

https://fishbites.com/world-record-pompano-caught-using-fishbites/

world record according to this says 8.8 lbs


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pompano...and a monster.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

lastcast said:


> Permit all day long.


Look how the pec fins lay different and the anals aren't as long,lol....?????


----------



## Ccollins1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Where did you catch that monster?


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

The pomp posted was caught in Daytona Beach. I caught the permit in Destin


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

It’s a pomp. Dorsal fins are shorter and point outward on pomp. More pointed nose on pomp. Yellow over much of the bottom of pomp. Permit will have small yellow patch above anal fins. Pomp’s tail is less forked.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a pomp to me, but we need the Oracle to weigh in, ChrisV?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I still can't buy into it as being legit. 
It wouldn't be hard to doctor a permit with a pair of scissors to appear to be a pomp, Trimming the fins. Adding some yellow color/paint, etc. Hard to really say due that the dorsal is practically laying flat, guys elbows tucked, arms extended outward possibly giving the photo optical gargantuan. 
But I was not there and in no way a photo or myth buster expert, but either way, IF it was a legit catch, someone F'd up.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like a big ass Pompano to me.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

nice pomp,no matter what it weighs


----------



## Eatme (May 7, 2019)

Pompano left, Great Pompano right


----------



## Eatme (May 7, 2019)

If its a permit, it will have small teeth on its tongue.


----------



## Eatme (May 7, 2019)

Dead give away its a pomp, dorsal fin start forward of the anal fin! Could have been a new record!


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Well guys 5 weeks ago I posted a pic of a big pomp/permit sent to me by my surf fishing buddy from Georgia who got this Facebook post from Daytona Beach. What a conversation all have had on this one fish! It’s been a learning experience hearing everyone point of view-but I do believe we all agree-this was a trophy. Any of us would have went right away for an official weigh in and documentation but sometimes recreational fishermen just don’t realize what they might have. Gotta laugh at it-and then just smile. Maybe one day-it could be me! Thanks for all the post-tight lines-we will be waiting for your tails come spring😁


----------

